# Can't enter Hubworld's haunt your house sweepstakes :(



## Thorn Kill Creek (Oct 9, 2008)

Both my kids volunteered to sign up. Wait till I tell them. Their great kids.


----------



## nochevys (Aug 8, 2009)

*Thanks*

My son just entered he'll be thrilled if/when I tell him...


----------

